# Big Balls



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

When I started on this site about 12 months ago, I found a very vibrant community. This has come to a total stop. People get cut or blocked. Some get curtailed. There are some very smart people that belong on this site, that get stopped when their opinion, just does not cut the mustard. This site should be the cutting edge of woodworking and also the place where everybody can get help.

I want the banter. I want the arguments. I want the confrontations. I think that will make us better persons and also better woodworkers.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

It's the sequestor! (Laughing)


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

agreed


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

He must have good teeth.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

I haven't noticed any change. It's mostly been a sharing of conventional wisdom, some of which is wrong, and opinions, some of which have no basis in either experience or fact.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

being out out of your comfort zone is heaven for some, for others










its hell


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

What is wrong with the powder puff, marshmellowy approach to interactions between woodworkers? Any group of guys that get to together, in this case woodworkers, talk shop and talk ********************. It's the nature of the male species. In this particular group we aren't allowed to talk ********************. You get half a male…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

*Clint Searl* Amen, (laughing)

*Moron* I choked on cigar smoke laughing

*DKV* powerpuff marshmellowy approach? I can't wait to unload that one on some unsuspecting soul.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

@DKV 1/2 a man

how to milk a cow










isnt up to us


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

some seem somewhat lost in the quest to reach beyond limits of culinary perception










and walking into a pot of "phoque"


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I suppose some one who has blocked some one

is still reading this after 329 reads and 11 replies and their grandpa is rolling in their grave

and is still pissed off

?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

This guy is just right for LJs. He makes little wooden dolls and dresses them…


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't think MsDebbie likes balls.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey, James…I agree with that, though people who WANT constructive criticism will generally ask for it. Otherwise, it will just come across as criticism.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

If an LJ continually basks in the glory of phoney ooohs and ahhhs how are they ever to improve? If we don't talk about religion and politics we will continue to live the life of our mothers and fathers without ever changing the way business is done…Better to hurt an occasional feeling than continue to hide our heads in the PC bush and hope it doesn't start burning.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

People might not want to improve, DKV. Some just want to crow.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Not to sound like a marshmallow man, Politics and Religion as topics were not the issue. It was the balls that came out along with P&R. Where there's balls there's testosterone, manifesting itself as aggressive, abusive and threatening behaviour. Internet fights, which as entertaining as they were, were deemed unpalatable (evidently) by all the flaggers and administrators.
Myself, along with others, can have a reasonable discussion about anything. I can take into account another persons POV, I might not agree with it, they might change my thinking, I am open to new ideas. I wouldn't ever threaten to arrive on someone's doorstep to smash someone's face in, over, well, nothing really.
But some people are just not rational or reasonable. Emotions run at fever pitch, then it's handbags at dawn. Threads spiralling out of control, all the jocks 'who come here for the woodworking' get bent out of shape, the flashing red flag light goes off at Lumberjocks HQ, what are they to do?
Yes, I know this a woodworking site, but all work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. I'd prefer it if there weren't any forbidden topics, it hasn't stopped the fighting, just look at the toxic "which drawer slides do you prefer" thread, didn't the one about marking tools get out of control too? Just face it, some people enjoy antagonising others, that is the issue that really needs to be addressed.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Renners, whether the subject is balls, constructive criticism, religion or politics it's all the same. Some folks just don't like hearing anything but positive comments when it comes to that which they believe in or cherish and especially nothing negative when it comes to their "accomplishments". These are the same people that think all kids that play sports need to receive a trophy at the the of the season. Trophies such as Best Last Place Team. Self esteem is built through trial and error, period.

When madts talks about cutting, blocking, curtailing, etc I think he is talking about the ability to have a say, a banter, without fear. James wants to be able to give constructive criticism without fear. I want to discuss the sorry state of the catholic church without fear. I want to banter and then banter again and again. WTF, can't anyone here accept a point of view that does not jive with their own?


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

I can't see why there could not be a forum topic next too the coffee lounge, call All and Anything. Now this forum would need helmet and goggles, not for the faint. What do you guys think?


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

When I post a table that I have made, I do not want just Ahhs. I want positive/negative criticism. That is not happening on this site at this time. My wife gives me enough feedback that would be outlawed here.  Sometime you get channeled in you own idea's so that you can lose perspective, and need to be put on the right track. This is what this site is for.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

James101. Is that just Iron or CAST IRON?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

WTF Scotsman, he's too tall, too fat and has a goofy smile. How could any kid ever think Mr. Stay Puft is cute or harmless. Mr Stay Puft will cause kids to have nightmares.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Normal Person + Anonymity + Audience = Total Dickwad

That's the inevitable outcome for any subjective internet discussion. Hell, that's the outcome of many objective discussions. (i.e.: preferred drawer slides; SawStop table saws)


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you Scotsman. I say something totally stupid about Scotsman's cherished companion and he comes back with a joke. That is how banter works…


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Whatever qualifies one to offer "constructive criticism" is not evident on this site.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Well maybe we should be more honest with each other and put forward the proper criticism. Everybody is trying to be too nice. If you see something that sucks, say so. I will from now on.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I know exactly what you're saying Don, I can handle the truth even if it's hard to swallow. The truth to some is like waving a red flag at a bull. That is the problem. Rationalism does not go with fanaticism. 
Critiquing jobs on here can't be properly done anyway. For a start off, what you are looking at is minuscule photos in many cases, you can't get a feel for scale, or touch, you can't open the doors and look inside, stand back and view it from all angles. That combination of wormy maple and walnut that the poster loves isn't everyone's cup of tea. How many projects are posted that start off "I don't really like this but I posted it anyway"? None. Because whoever put the time and effort into making whatever and then photographing it and uploading here is proud of their achievement. Aesthetics are subjective. If someone posts they really like the combination of wormy maple and walnut, what's the point in saying 'I don't like it'? It's their nightstand, or box, or desk.
What I find slightly bemusing is there are some really great projects that only get 1 comment, whereas someone's spoon gets half a dozen. This one for instance http://lumberjocks.com/projects/81222, (ok, so someone posted another comment in the meantime). There's probably demographics involved as well, some of the more senior members have a different view of what's hot and what's not than some of the young guns who actually follow design trends.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Scotsman, I would take all the money and then feel bad and guilty once a year as I replaced my one year old car with the latest must have…


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Maybe, and this a brilliant idea, there should be a couple of radio buttons at the bottom of a project:

Is this of equal or higher quality than something you would buy in a shop? O Yes O No

Is there a better way of knowing if your work cuts it?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Attaboy! James


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

James101: Go tell him!!! I just did.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I do not understand. I have never had a problem speaking my mind…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Mike, it's about how you speak your mind…


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

DKV: Are you a diplomat? You are just so smooth.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Some folks don't deserve smooth.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*madts:* "...I want the banter. I want the arguments. I want the confrontations…."

DKV, you are OFF-Topic.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Mike: Whats the point you just made?


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

"...Mike: Whats the point you just made?..."

If LJs were a pot of malcontent, DKV is the spoon.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

If LJs were a Pantomime, Mike would be the evil stepmother.

"*IT'S BEHIND YOU!*"


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Mike: I disagree. He would be the instigator of positive change, lots of HaHa's and also a pain in the ass. I am sure that I could be viewed the same way. What about you?


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

"...Mike: I disagree. He would be the instigator of positive change,..."

Now THAT is a humoristic comment. And I thought you were linguistically challenged. ROLMFAO! Honestly, that is a good one!


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Glad to please you Mike. We are here to serve.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Why the F didn't anyone tell me what a POS this thing was??

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/64536

I'm thick skinned and want HONEST criticism. I actually want to get better have my flaws shoved in my face by people that know way more than I do


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

I did comment on it. You did not read between the lines. It takes work to be tactfull here.

My new rule is to be in your face and honest.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I am a very technical professional nerd. Tact is not something I have or can interpret well . A simple "Man, that's terrible, you wife must really love you or have awful taste in furniture" would have been a lot better.

Also I have tried to burn that thing so many times. She legitimately likes it.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I want three of those iron balls.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Lumberjoe: You might need 3 of them balls that distrbd wants, just to burn your stuff.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I am just waiting on some slightly warmer weather to get started on it's replacement.
The sad thing is this crappy ass table is ROCK solid. It's had kids jumping on it, shoving it everywhere, I've "accidentally" kicked it over a few times, and there is not one hint of wobble.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

not big balls,,, but it is humorous


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Why the F didn't anyone tell me what a POS this thing was??

The thing is that there are varying levels of skill, without "knowing" you, this might have been done when you began and in that sense it could have been a "good" project. No one is born knowing how to work wood and with an excellent eye for design.

On the other hand some people are too sensitive about their projects, I learnt this the hard way. I commented on a project where I missed or did not read carefully the description. Well, I was PM'd by the poster, telling me how I was such a nasty person, how he reviewed all my post and they were all negative, blah, blah, blah….given that a forum should not be something that takes so much out of your life I just blew him off, blocked him and now I just don't comment unless I *really* like the project. This is not being politically correct, it is simply trying not to step on dog ********************… ;-)


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

what ever you do .... DO NOT TYPE "Big Balls" on tumblr

YOU WILL REGRET IT


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

@LumberJoe, I thought that table was supposed to be a bit rustic and therefore inherently flawed. It's alright, ok, not fantastic but not terrible either. But again, going back to critiquing, you can't tell how good/bad it is from the photos.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Wise men talk because they have something to say

Fools talk because they have to say something


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

yep


----------

